# Test NOW: How Effective is your Anti-Virus?



## mrintech (Nov 8, 2008)

No matter whether you are using paid AV or Free AV. Test it's effectiveness Now, simply by following these steps:

1. Open Notepad
2. Copy Paste the Following code in it


```
X5O!P%@AP[4\PZX54(P^)7CC)7}$EICAR-STANDARD-ANTIVIRUS-TEST-FILE!$H+H*
```
3. Now save the file having any name
4. Now either TRY to open it or Simply have an Anti-Virus Scan over it
5. Test the effectiveness of your AV

*i34.tinypic.com/2d6qwpc.png

*This is known as EICAR Test 
*

*Also Test for the AV Effectiveness using Trojan Simulator:* *www.softpedia.com/get/Antivirus/Trojan-Simulator.shtml


----------



## iinfi (Nov 8, 2008)

i think this stuff has been posted b4 ... never mind .. new users will be benefited.

but this only tells whether the av engine is running or not. Its effectiveness cannot be tested with this!!!


----------



## jax_diu (Nov 8, 2008)

will this effect my pc?


----------



## mrintech (Nov 8, 2008)

Yo! I found using this: *www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=download+test+virus&btnG=Google+Search&aq=2&oq=download+test+



jax_diu said:


> will this effect my pc?


NOPE

It's completely safe


----------



## Faun (Nov 8, 2008)

it got pwnd


----------



## mrintech (Nov 8, 2008)

T159 said:


> it got pwnd



*What this means?       *


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 8, 2008)

OLd one ..... Very old one ...


anyway KIS 2009 rocks..... 


here is is how...



*i34.tinypic.com/66ln5f.jpg


----------



## mrintech (Nov 8, 2008)

Old is Gold


----------



## chesss (Nov 8, 2008)

hmmm even windows defender detected this..


----------



## skippednote (Nov 8, 2008)

Old thing
you should have tried a trogen instead......lol


----------



## desiibond (Nov 8, 2008)

avast worked fine and also it didn't allow me to download trojan simlator. hurrah!!


----------



## apoorva84 (Nov 8, 2008)

my antivir works fine...also, naveen, great desktop...


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Nov 8, 2008)

good i did this test a long ago


----------



## ico (Nov 8, 2008)

*yawn* old thing...


----------



## toofan (Nov 8, 2008)

good one, may be old for some but not for many.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 8, 2008)

^^double(yawning is contagious anyways lolz)


----------



## mrintech (Nov 8, 2008)

toofan.is.back said:


> good one, may be old for some but not for many.


for me it is OLD too... Just shared


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 8, 2008)

NOD32-done-deleted


----------



## skippednote (Nov 8, 2008)

So my Media Player AntiVirus(AVAST) also found it.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 8, 2008)

Old one. Mostly all Av's should detect it.


----------



## red_devil (Nov 9, 2008)

old...think i saw it on this forum itself...

all AV's will detect ... {or is there any dumb@$$ av that doesn't ?? }


----------



## Sathish (Nov 9, 2008)

oh.. avira does not detect it..

thanks.. i being changed to avast now..


----------



## Raccoon (Nov 9, 2008)

You cant exactly ascertain the 'effectiveness' of your AV thru this method! All it will tell you is that your AV is working... not how 'effective' it is!



> oh.. avira does not detect it..
> 
> thanks.. i being changed to avast now..



I'm pretty sure that has something to do with your settings. Mebbe try changing the extension to .exe and check again. I'd think almost all AVs will detect this... as long as they are working!


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 9, 2008)

Old.... Yawn


----------



## mrintech (Nov 10, 2008)

Actually you all are making this Old


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 10, 2008)

Actually if I remember correctly, older versions of McAfee antivirus contained these instructions in the Readme file, for testing whether the AV was working


----------



## mrintech (Nov 10, 2008)

Kewl


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 10, 2008)

Found the McAfee CD. Here's the text straight from the Readme:



> * IN2 - TESTING YOUR INSTALLATION *
> 
> The EICAR Standard AntiVirus Test File is a
> combined effort by anti-virus vendors
> ...



Version:



> Release Notes for McAfee VirusScan 5.11
> Copyright (c) July 2000 Networks Associates
> Technology, Inc. All Rights Reserved.



So, yeah, it's quite old.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 10, 2008)

But this is new 2 me....

will definetly try with Bitdefender 2009


----------



## Smoke (Nov 10, 2008)

useless thread, 99.99% of AV's will detect this easily.


----------

